# 5.2 supported MB only gives 2.0 / 4.0



## shijilt (Dec 6, 2015)

*5.1 channel supported MB only gives 2.0 / 4.0*

ASRock > N68C-GS FX
This is the MB.
It says it ahve 5.1 support.
I am using Windows 10 64 - Yest the OS with most bugs

Driver is latest - updated from VIA.




Windows default audio properties shows option only upto 4 channel!!




Ok , after lots of time spending on internet and finding nothing... I solved it myself.
In BIOS turned HD Audio mode from "Auto" to "ON" ..
That is it


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2015)

WoW ! That's wonderful . Might come handy sometime.


----------

